# Gesshin Heiji 270mm Semi-Stainless Wa-Sujihiki



## JBroida (Nov 22, 2013)

We've had this up for a while, but without pictures... Just uploaded photos for our Gesshin&#65279; Heiji 270mm Semi-Stainless Wa-Sujihiki
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...-heiji-270-mm-semi-stainless-wa-sujihiki.html


----------

